
Philosophers Don’t Get Much Respect, but Their Earnings Don’t Suck - ryan_j_naughton
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/philosophers-dont-get-much-respect-but-their-earnings-dont-suck/
======
adenadel
I've always found it interesting that people often lump "Humanities and
Liberal Arts" together when liberal arts is a much more broad term. The
Georgetown study linked in the article does this. I majored in math. Math is a
liberal art. Biology, chemistry, and physics are liberal arts. I understand
that people can define liberal arts however they want, but often the natural
sciences are considered liberal arts. This is from Wikipedia

"In modern times, liberal arts education is a term that can be interpreted in
different ways. It can refer to certain areas of literature, languages, art
history, music history, philosophy, history, mathematics, psychology, and
science. It can also refer to studies on a liberal arts degree program. For
example, Harvard University offers a Master of Liberal Arts degree, which
covers biological and social sciences as well as the humanities. For both
interpretations, the term generally refers to matters not relating to the
professional, vocational, or technical curriculum."

Business, engineering, health professions, education, etc are not liberal
arts, this I think we can all agree on.

